# Kubota b2150 hydraulic issue



## Oliver9440 (Aug 6, 2020)

Hey we own a Kubota b2150 which seems to have a issue with the the rear hydraulics, the hydraulic arms seem to just stay up and don't seem to budge, any recommendations?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

have a look under the front of the seat on the transmission housing, there "MAY" be a small bakelite hand wheel, when this is screwed in (clockwise) and this will stop the links from lowering, screwed out and the lowering rate is controlled to how far the wheel is turned.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

top shows a lever to adjust the lowering rate and the bottom is a hand wheel, depends what your tractor model is, and both are under the seat area.


----------

